# I hate to ask this question but I must ask it anyways...



## violinplaya (Mar 13, 2013)

Just because of all the difference answers. 
What types of medium (speakers earbuds headphones) are the best for classical music?


----------



## BartokBela (Mar 12, 2013)

In my opinion, you shouldn't bother with earbuds if you want high quality. Both headphones and a stereo-installation have pro and cons

Headphones are less pricey and can easily transported. On the downside the quality will usually be worse than a hi-fi stereo. Good speakers cost a lot, and are stationary. Considering you're only 16, I'd buy headphones. In the coming years you'll spend less time at home. I have Bose AE 2 headphones and find them quite good, for a reasonable price. The headphones do have a bad bass, so if you want to use them to listen to dubstep for example, they won't be that good.


----------



## huh (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, violinplaya. I take it you are 16, so I would recommend a Sennheiser HD598 headphone, which offers so much clarity and sound stage, perfect for classical music and Jazz.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

huh said:


> Hi, violinplaya. I take it you are 16, so I would recommend a Sennheiser HD598 headphone, which offers so much clarity and sound stage, perfect for classical music and Jazz.


OK... My Senn 595 cans are probably similar, and cover the range of frequencies well for classical. Maybe wait on speakers until you can spend a couple grand on the system.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Go to a concert!


----------

